

Is Amazon not selling Kindle versions of Macmillan books a strong arm tactic? - cwan
http://www.tobiasbuckell.com/2010/01/30/is-amazon-refusing-to-sell-kindle-versions-of-macmillan-books-as-a-strong-arm-tactic/

======
rwolf
This is the archetype of a story without content. To answer the question in
the title: maybe.

